# seeding new tank with current media / CO2 injection & distribution



## Paul195 (6 Jan 2018)

Hi

Whats your thoughts on this? I want to cycle the new RO water I put in my new setup as quickly as possible because I need to transfer the stock back into it as soon as possible, so they don't have to spend too long in a bucket.

The current tank has some algae issues (GSA, diatoms) but the water quality is good after doing 4x 25L water changes over the last 4 days to get the fish accustomed to the RO water.

If I use some or all of the current filter media in the new setup to help this happen quicker, am I at risk of transferring algae spores and causing myself increased likelihood of algae problems down the line ?

I know that things like flow/CO2/distribution/plant nutrition all need to be in check to prevent algae getting started but just concerned about putting myself at a disadvantage from day 1.

So in summary am I putting myself at any disadvantage by doing this, or will it make no difference at all ?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Edvet (6 Jan 2018)

Algea will be everywhere anyway. I wouldn't worry for transferring.


----------



## Paul195 (6 Jan 2018)

Ok, I will focus more on proper C02 and nutrient distribution. With that said, a picture tells 1000 words.....1 or 2 ?


----------



## Edvet (6 Jan 2018)

1, but have the diffusors near the intake. CO2 gets sucked into filter and difuses there, what misses gets blown around in the tank.


----------



## Paul195 (6 Jan 2018)

Ok thanks Edvet, I appreciate the advice.

Many thanks

Paul


----------



## Paul195 (8 Jan 2018)

I do possess two in line atomizers that I could place in the filter lines. Do you think this would be better again or is there not much in it between the two options ?

When I used the in line atomizers before I found it a real ball ache having to disconnect the filter pipework to be able to get the ceramics out to clean them, and I usually ended up with water everywhere. I guess it's fairly important to clean these ceramics fairly frequently. Also the filter did burp quite a bit.

Does anyone else using the inline atomizers find this a problem too ? How often in general do you clean your ceramics ? Am I right in thinking that if you have a higher GH then the ceramic pores would clog up quicker ?

Regs
Paul


----------



## Edvet (9 Jan 2018)

I myself prefer (DIY) reactors outside the tank. There are opinions microbubbles inside the tank aid in CO2 uptake by the plants. So maybe do both? This way you can change the disc while the other is soaking in bleach.


----------

